# Matrix Just off Warranty



## WesternSaw (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi fellas,Anyone here have a Toyota Matrix with a leaky sunroof ? 6 weeks past the end of warranty and they want $1500.00 to fix a leaky sunroof.I'm sorry but that's bull.I guess the only thing to do is send off a letter to Toyota and try and get them to fix it.Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks 
Lawrence


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 19, 2010)

Go to the dealers parking lot, as people are coming in to buy new cars tell them your dilema, you will get some attention real fast. BTDT


----------



## luckycutter (Jan 23, 2010)

Were there any issues while under warranty? If so you would have a case. Otherwise, what did you expect them to do. The warranty had limits. Sometimes Toyota will go above and beyond but you may have to do some research. See if your leak is one of a kind or is common. Also do not be afraid to make some phone calls to higher ups in the company. The worse thing they can do is say no. Possibly though, they might knock off some of the costs.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 23, 2010)

*luckycutter*

No issues with the sunroof while under warranty.It did have a faulty computer under warranty,but that's a different issue.They have offered a reduction in the price but we will see what happens at the head office.There may be a secret service bulletin also ,but would need to do my homework on that.
Thanks
Lawrence


----------

